# Ft Howard Park



## aip84 (Mar 13, 2012)

Went back to Ft Howard today for the 2nd time. Last week I got 1 WP and a small cat there. Today, after less than 2 hours, I got 3 20" cats (as I'm a relatively new fisherman, they were the biggest fish I've ever caught!) and a tiny WP . Annnd if thats not enough, I was the only one in the park except for a few families at the playground.. Needless to say, I think I've found my new spot. One word of caution to everyone though, the pier had caution tape around it.. it seemed sturdy enough, there was no official "Stay off" notice, and the guy at the local tackle shop said as far as he knew it was still open.. so as long as I don't hear otherwise, I plan to continue using it.


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

Congrats. I just went to Ft. Smallwood which is across from Ft. Howard for the first time. It was a really nice place and I think I'll be heading there more often. What kind of bait were you using?


----------



## aip84 (Mar 13, 2012)

Caught everything on a double rig with nightcrawlers.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

How'd u do at fort smallwood odangled? I caught some shad today not many but a few.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Ft Howard Park is a nice place to fish and you usually have it all to yourself.


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

CVILLEFISHERR said:


> How'd u do at fort smallwood odangled? I caught some shad today not many but a few.


Skunked. It doesn't seem to be too deep there. I also think we were skunked because it was low tide. According to the locals and employees, Perch and Catfish were being caught there.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Man, I haven't been to Ft Smallwood in a long, long time! Balto City still owned it last time I was there. A friend & I used to go in there at night & fish. The kids would be in there drinking & such & the cops would come in the run everyone out, because the park was closed at night. We were in there one night about midnight, just sitting there fishing when this cop walks up. He asked if we were catching anything. Turned out he was an avid fisherman too. He would run the kids out & let us stay, but told us to be ready to leave if his Sargent showed up. Never did see his Sargent & we talked with him several times! We never left any trash & the only drinks we had were soft drinks, so he didn't bother us. That was really cool of him!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

It is a different place today, now that AA county is running the Park It is clean, and patrolled by some kind of Park Police.
There is a nice playground for the kiddies, and a nice pier for us fishers.

The water does stay shallow for quite a ways out, but if the tide is running, the fish go shallow to feed, and you can do all right there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work on the catsfish.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't forget to try the end of the jetty at North Point State Park right next door too.


----------

